

Show HN: Fatnest, easy collaborative tweeting - lysol
http://fatnest.com

======
priyanka_sri
Neatly executed ! & a nice idea! Few suggestions:

1\. Actions seem to lead user across several pages ; IMO, they could be done
in a single page (for example, managing an already-added-twitter-account).

2\. When I invite someone, you seem to auto-create an ID for their email id.
Am not sure if (a) this might end up creating a lot of unused/spam Fatnest
accounts, (b) the user (who is invited by email) may not really like it,
because he/she might or might not 'actually want' to sign up.

~~~
lysol
Good ideas. I'm thinking a mailto/registration link that'll automatically link
the user to the delegated twitter account would probably remove the abuse
vector. Thanks for the suggestions!

------
lysol
Hi, I made this in my free time because there wasn't really anything that let
me delegate tweeting access without all the other junk to people. I envisioned
it as something quick and handy for accepting submissions, etc.

~~~
aaronwhite
I built the similar <http://TweetFavor.com>, which Twitter promptly shut down
once people started using it, post-mortem/rant here:
[http://restrictionisexpression.com/post/26144987502/im-
done-...](http://restrictionisexpression.com/post/26144987502/im-done-
developing-for-twitter)

Hopefully you don't suffer the same fate, but Twitter's API policies just
aren't friendly for fun little projects like these :/

~~~
lysol
It's rough. I hope there are open competitors that gain traction and are worth
relocating to in the future. But for now I still like the platform over forced
bidirectional communication platforms like Facebook. At the very least it's
for fun, while it lasts.

~~~
aaronwhite
Checkout <http://app.net> if you haven't. FatNest/TweetFavor would likely be
useful in that context, I hope it gains traction!

At any rate, developers, developers, developers! :) I love our people :)

------
twentynine
Is this about birds?

